# Books Recommended by our Members (April 2010)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For last month's list, go to http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20788.0.html!

Betsy


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Absolutely loved this story by Simon Woods











The Scrubs is an awesomely twisted story that reminded me of a mash-up between Richard Matheson's "What Dreams May Come" and "Alice in Wonderland"...if Alice was a meth-head sociopath.

PG-13 for language and violence


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This was a lovely story. Nicely written and two happy endings. 5 stars.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Just read two really enjoyable Regency romances. So many of these are the same old plot, over and over again, but these stood out for me.

The first is In For a Penny by Rose Lerner. I loved this one because the two leads are both agreeable characters and there are no TSTL moments. Also the plot centers around the class differences that existed at that time period instead of just glossing over it the way these types of books usually do. At the heart of it, though it's just a very sweet and very well-written romance. Plus, big bonus, this one is not under the stupid agency pricing so it is a reasonable $4.79.











The second is Nine Rules to Break When Romancing a Rake by Sarah MacLean. Awkward title, but very enjoyable book featuring a wallflower heroine that wants to break out and experience life. Unfortunately this is under the new Agency pricing at $7.99. I bought it on March 30 so I got it for $5.59. Man, I hate this new pricing model. I hadn't realized there was that much of a difference until I just checked the prices.


----------



## Christopher G. Moore (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd like to recommend Colin Cotterill's Ageing Disgracefully. It cost $6.95.

http://www.amazon.com/Ageing-Disgracefully-ebook/dp/B0038JETMA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A1EYFN0I6QSCA8&s=digital-text&qid=1270715137&sr=1-1









If you like the humor of David Sedaris and the imagery, twist and turns of J.G. Ballard, Ageing Disgracefully is the right collection of short-stories by one of the world's top story tellers.

Colin is best known for his Laos based crime fiction series starring Dr. Siri.

Ageing Disgracefully shows that he's a writer not to be limited to any one genre.

Best,
Christopher


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Christopher G. Moore said:


> I'd like to recommend Colin Cotterill's Ageing Disgracefully. It cost $6.95.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ageing-Disgracefully-ebook/dp/B0038JETMA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A1EYFN0I6QSCA8&s=digital-text&qid=1270715137&sr=1-1
> 
> ...


I might take you up on this title.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I just stumbled across this one which I read a couple years ago and had forgotten about. It's cop fiction written by an active LAPD officer. Hopefully, he'll write another one some day soon...

*L.A. REX by Will Beall*


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice artwork


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

I must tell all about my latest find THE PORTAL by IMOGEN ROSE. You may find it at kindle and amazon prints, nook, and barns n noble prints. Loved it. If you love twilight and also sci-fi time travel, this is right up your alley!


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm very excited that Eleven Minutes is available for Kindle. Looks like all of Paulo Coelho's books are, but this is a particular favourite of mine (I won't give any of the plot away, but Coelho writes brilliantly from the point of view of a female character). It's just a gorgeous read...and it's not "chick lit!" I lent the book to a male coworker some time ago, and he bought me a new one so that he could keep it.











I highly recommend this book, which is in the fantasy genre. The author is a personal friend of mine, and I'm so excited that his work is now on Kindle. I love his writing, and enjoyed this book a lot when I first read it in hardcover. The most amazing thing about the novel, to me, are the places that the author creates... places that I often think about in my day-to-day life because they are so memorable!











Pride and Prejudice's story line has got to be my favourite of all time. I think I was the only person I know who even really liked the movie (with Keira Knightly), and it was only because I'm in love with the story line. I was thrilled to find this as a completely FREE download for Kindle... I would have been more than willing to pay for this one!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Just started this one tonight:











I love it so far. It's the third Dean Koontz book I've read, out of four that I recently bought. He's excellent.

Daniel
http://www.DanielArenson.com


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I read Fatherly Love after finding it over in the Bazaar:











Very, very good mystery. A modern day pulp fiction type of mystery set in Australia. Perfectly formatted, well-edited, a very good read for 2.99.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

My luck is holding! A really good fantasy read--appropriate for YA and adult. This book is a tiny bit slow on the take-off, because a couple of paragraphs are confusing, but the story, plot and characters are there. The story gets better and better. Great afternoon read, especially at 99 cents.

Now, linkmaker, do as I say!











http://www.amazon.com/Wistril-Compleat-ebook/dp/B0028K2T54/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1271684199&sr=8-2


----------



## Randy Kadish (Feb 24, 2010)

_Contested Will_ by James Shapiro.

_The Man Who Loved Books Too Much _ by Allison Hoover Bartlett

Randy


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome read by Scott Nicholson who is lurking around the forums here. I highly recommend this one. Great imagery and characters.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> I read Fatherly Love after finding it over in the Bazaar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one's been on my TBR list. Thanks for the recommendation. I'm moving it up.

N


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

This is actually the last book in the series, so I'd recommend you start with the first one (below), but it was a excellent series that got better as it went along.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Firefly Island is a good book, so I can also recommend it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

loca said:


> Firefly Island is a good book, so I can also recommend it.


Thanks, Loca! Great to hear that you liked my book.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

FREE


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheerio, have you read this one?  Or just posting because it's free--we have a separate thread in the Book Bazaar for the free books...

Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I have almost finished it and so far I would recommend it, might was well get in on it while its free, but if they are free Ill post it in the Free section if I have not completed it yet


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

cheerio said:


> FREE


From the book description and reviews, I couldn't tell if if was creepy or not. Is it?

N


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished reading Maria Schneider's new book Tracking Magic (Max Killian Investigations)







. Maria is quickly becoming one of my favorite indie authors. She's really outstanding in combining the mystery and fantasy genres and mixing in just the right amount of humor.

$1.99


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Another recent read was To Everything there is a Season: A Guide to Starting Over







by Gwendolyn Noles. This is a follow-up to her earlier A Season in Hell







, where she describes her descent into hell by prescription drugs, bottoming out when she is sent to prison for attempting armed robbery of a pharmacy.

In To Everything there is a Season: A Guide to Starting Over







, Ms. Noles is out of prison. She summarizes the lessons that life has taught her and how she will use that knowledge to regain her place in the world.

Very powerful reading for 99 cents.


----------



## NevaBryan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like to recommend Shanghai Girls by Lisa See.

http://www.amazon.com/Shanghai-Girls-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B001NLL82Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

I couldn't stop reading it. It was an interesting look into the life of two sisters living in 1930s Shanghai. It follows them through a series of tragedies to new lives in the United States. I learned a little about Chinese culture and just found this book fascinating.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

NevaBryan, have you read Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa See?
One of the best books I've read.  
deb


----------



## NevaBryan (Apr 21, 2010)

They're on my to-read list. Which is your favorite?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

_Snow Flower and the Secret Fan_ is the only one of See's books I've read.
I have _Peony In Love_ on my wish list. 
I need to add _Shanghi Girls_ to my wish list.
deb


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I read Shanghai Girls last summer and greatly enjoyed it.  Very moving.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I really liked Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry.  Picked it up as it was priced just right, at $00


----------



## JeanJerez (Apr 26, 2010)

From reading here, I went and downloaded ROOMS by James L. Rubart and Marta Perry's book - HIDE IN PLAIN SIGHT.  

Both were $0.00.  

Both were very good.  ROOMS was not scary or creepy.  The premise is a man re-living his very successful life, along with a parallel life in which he makes different choices when he opens his heart to God.  It sounds complicated but the author integrated the elements beautifully.  I stayed up till 2 AM to finish - I wanted to find out what happened!  

Ms. Perry did a great job, too.  Her heroine's struggle to accept a new life because of a situation she couldn't control brings about a deeper understanding about herself.  The mystery was just the right light touch and there is a scene when she delves into memory that makes many things clearer to the adult woman.  Her past changes her future.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

JeanJerez said:


> Both were very good. ROOMS was not scary or creepy. The premise is a man re-living his very successful life, along with a parallel life in which he makes different choices when he opens his heart to God. It sounds complicated but the author integrated the elements beautifully. I stayed up till 2 AM to finish - I wanted to find out what happened!


Thanks, Jean!

N


----------



## chrianna (Apr 13, 2010)

i have ROOMS on my kindle--downloaded because it was free and sounded interesting.  i'm wondering if it sounds preachy in its theme of living in ways God would like you to.  i can't handle preachy.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I just downloaded ROOMS, it sounded interesting from your comments.  )

Thanks for the suggestion!

Vicki


----------



## JeanJerez (Apr 26, 2010)

It depends on your definition of preachy.  Fire & Brimstone and you're going to hell?  No.  

However, as each event happened, the protagonist had an angel (whom he didn't know was an angel) to bounce ideas off of, and each time, the angel gave him God's answers.  

It was done like "cause and effect" - this happened, so to change it, you must look here (in the bible, your heart) and find how to alleviate what happened or surrender to what happened.  Each time, the protag made a choice, it had consequences, too.  

There is a Message.  Whether you'd call it preachy...I didn't.  And I come from a fundamentalist, hellfire & brimstone background 

Also - this was integrated into the story - if it wasn't part of the story, the story wouldn't make sense.  I think the author did a good job with both the message (we can control our destiny) and the consequences (do we want to make good choices?).


----------



## chrianna (Apr 13, 2010)

jeanjerez, i appreciate your examples.  it will help me decide whether or not to read ROOMS.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Just finished up A Good Little Life, a must read for anyone who has owned and loved a dog. Almost made me cry.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

ScottLCollins said:


> Just finished up A Good Little Life, a must read for anyone who has owned and loved a dog. Almost made me cry.


The Amazon price, although $9.99, is more than the hardcover price. And it's not even an Agency model. Jees.
Paula ny


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

corkyb said:


> The Amazon price, although $9.99, is more than the hardcover price. And it's not even an Agency model. Jees.
> Paula ny


that's where things get messy. those are remainder (Bargain) books, marked, stickered, returns, etc. Amazon has started buying those from remainder houses and listing them on the title detail pages. Publisher gets basically no revenue (which might make certain folks happy) but neither does the author in most cases.


----------



## rjgats47 (Apr 26, 2010)

Powerful narrative, crisp dialogue, quirky characters, David Rhodes "Driftless" has it all. This award winning author is worth a read. Highly recommend it if you're looking for characters who display all the strengths and weaknesses of we humans.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the May 2010 recommendations, go to 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23887.0.html

Betsy


----------

